# 2:45 Carry Position??? I've switched.



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I've been carrying, almost daily, for about a year now. A newbie to concealed carry, but enough to learn.

1. I sit, I stand, I ride in a car (with bolstered bucket seats).
2. I want to carry as big of a gun as I can comfortably carry.
3. Choices: A. Full size 45ACP (4"), B. Subcompact 9mm, C. Pocketsize 380ACP. 

I've heard (from reading here) most guys carry a full size or subcompact, IWB or OWB at 4:00, behind the right hip. I FEW prefer the torture of 1:00 carry, and a few carry cop-style, right at 3:00.

I've found most recently, after sliding my holster back and forth between 2:45 and 4:00, in and out of the car, in and out of a desk chair, repeat... that I'm now just leaving it at 2:45. Just in FRONT of my right hip. I have a very high riding Don Hume First Agent holster (simple, snug, no retention besides fit). 

1. It is much more comfortable seated than 4:00.
2. It's just as comfortable standing. 
3. The butt of the gun conceals better in by my rib cage, when looked at from behind, even with a full size LONG XD Service grip.
4. It rides high enough to conceal a 4" barrel with a t-shirt for all but hands straight over head.
5. I'M CONSTANTLY TUGGING ON MY SHIRT TAILS WITH PARANOIA AT 4:00 NOT KNOWING IF IT'S "HUNG" UP. AT 2:45, IT'S NEVER HUNG.

Where do you carry? At first, and now, after years of use?

Jeff


----------



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

I am no help as I have been carrying at work for a couple months and for real now for a few days. :mrgreen: But I am going to give my 2 cents anyway,lol. I have a crossbreed supertuck..I like it at 3:30 and have been playing with it at 2:30. I carry XD .40 service in it, mostly. My wife has a XDsc9 and I really like carrying it. Comfy and it disappears...very little printing. I have been carrying at work, before I received my permit and no one noticed. And you are right about constantly playing with my shirt when I am carrying at 3:30. I am guessing that will go away...eventually. I have not tried tucking in my shirt as of yet, because to me, it looks like the shirt is ballooned out and noticable. My wife says no, but so far I have wearing straight cut shirts, untucked. I am curious also, to hear what everyone says.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm at 3:15, right behind the hip. I consider 4:00 a little further back than right off the hip, more like the start of butt cheek.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I have a Don Hume and I carry just pass 3:00. Sometimes on the hip at 4:00 when I packing a .45.:minigun:


----------



## gilfo (Dec 5, 2007)

I carry all my weapons at 1:00big or small so I am conditioned where to go when I need them. Sometimes it hurts to be safe.


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

I've tried them all, and I have settled on a P90DC in a Milt Sparks VM2HS around 2:30.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I carry 7 days a week 12 - 16 hours a day. 4 1/4" 1911 in the front of my body(1:00) in a Galco tuckable holster. Its awesome. I have a long bofy with short legs. You may want to start with a 3" auto.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Start with a 3" auto until I dig a 1.5" hole permanantly into my right inner thigh???

LOL...

Bill... Do you wear your belt up around your belly button? Just asking...

LOL


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

I carry in my front, right pocket. The gun is totally hidden in a pocket holster and does not print. I am thinking of sometimes carrying a Kimber Ultra model, and I think I would do so at 2:45 as you suggest. I have also carried, in the distant past, a high power in a shoulder rig, a S&W model 39 in an inside the pants holster and a S&W model 65 in a belt holster. In my present situation I prefer the pocket holster.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Between 2:30 and 3:30.

Don Hume 721 OT for my GP100
Desanti equivelant for my M&P 40

At some point in the future I will report on a Galco Southern Comfort for my GP100.

My right hand belt loop is always between the holster belt tabs. Minor shifts fore and aft do not present a problem in car, at desk walking etc.

I can reach it there also. :mrgreen:

:smt1099


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

JeffWard said:


> FEW prefer the torture of 1:00 carry


Appendix carry is the only IWB position I can carry comfortably. While I'm standing I usually have it around 1:30, but for sitting I shift it over to around 12:30. I also prefer it as I can look down and visually confirm I'm not printing, and if I am, fix it. Nobody knows I'm looking down to see if my gun is showing through my shirt. And if they can tell, they're probably CCing as well and wouldn't get uneasy about a guy with a concealed handgun.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

I carry from 6:00am until I get home for the day. I just don't think it's safe to carry at one time of day. :mrgreen:

Zhur


----------



## Willybone (Oct 26, 2007)

When I've got an IWB, I carry at 4 o'clock.
Being "husky", I've got a nice curve of lovehandle that drapes print-free over the gun.

Mr. Fivehourfrenzy might get some improved concealment with a donut-a-day program.


----------



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

I like the thought of carrying at 1:00 but i'd like to get a iwb holster that will allow the gun to be pivoted so it follows the curve of my thigh, does anyone make such a thing ? I currently have a desantis with a m&p compact .40


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

I carry my PM9 in a Galco stow'n'go at 12:30-1:00. Given the 3" barrel, it really doesn't dig in at all. I used to carry excluseively at 4:00 both with my PM9 and a PPK/S either in a Galco IWB or a belly band, but just like you I was/am still worried about printing, especially now that the weather is getting warmer. Sometimes I still have it at 4:00 with my P32 appendix position with a belt clip. But with the belt clip the P32 normally rides clipped to the top, inside of my left boot (Redwing Pecos). If I wear shorts they are cargo style and my PM9 rides in a DeSantis nemesis pocket holster in the right cargo pocket. I plan on buying my first motorcycle (cruiser) soon, so that gives me a whole new dilema of wear to carry. Any suggestions from yall would be helpful. I was thinking if I got a riding jacket with an inside breast pocket the nemesis would work well.


----------



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

I went on masterofconcealment.com and they have a free catalog option, I just got it and they have some pretty neat stuff in there. shirts / shorts with sewn-in holsters and several other things.


----------

